# Seeking Pleione growers



## Kawarthapine (Jul 30, 2016)

I'm once again diversifying my collection and I've become quite interested in terrestrial orchids.

I have not grown pleione before but was thinking of trying the following species and hybrids:

Pleione formosana. 
Pleione Vesuvius( P.bulbocodioides X P. X confusa); and,
-Pleione speciosa (P. pleionoides).

What do folks think of my choices? My choices are primarily pinks and purples, but I would also like something with a flower that is more whie to yellow. Any suggestions?


----------



## monocotman (Jul 30, 2016)

www.pleione.info
Paul Cumbleton's web site is one of the best on the web for a single genus.
For a yellow flower you cannot do better than shantung 'ducat'.
A easy growing hybrid with a great flower,
David


----------



## NYEric (Jul 30, 2016)

They are not that common here. I grow whatever I can get at a good price. Good luck.


----------

